

Web Start-Ups Offer Bargains for Users’ Data - physcab
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/31/business/media/31privacy.html?hp

======
benwerd
And 70% of users would reveal their password for a bar of chocolate:
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/3639679.stm>

It doesn't make it ethical or right, or ultimately good for the industry.

------
nickpinkston
I thought this was going to be about the great (read: profitable) datasets
that even small / unsuccessful startups have. As far as ethics, I'm all for as
much openness as we can stand. As long as everything is transparent, what's
the harm in it?

